
Ask HN: Best “PIP” app for desktop? - samstave
HN: What I would like is a small floating PIP (Picture in picture) type window, which is always on top - but has controls over it when hovered upon - but can play any videos that I choose to view.<p>(Picture the little &#x27;selfie-screen&#x27; you see of yourself when in facetime, but in the corner of your desktop)<p>Imagine if you&#x27;re reading a webpage - and it wants to serve you a video in addition to the article. I&#x27;d like to throw the vid to my PIP - which is the size and location of my choosing - and can even be on another desktop, or even device. I want to drop any vid to this always present, or always summonable, little box and have it BEHAVE.<p>It can have a control panel - history - playlit - etc... and use FFMPEG or VLC as a back-end - but I need what is effectively a &#x27;familiar for video&#x27;<p>Anything close to this exist?
======
samstave
And I can CTRL+T multiple instances of my Familiar.

What would be great is a 'Master Familiar' which can be commanded to spawn
clones of itslef pointing to different channels of content of my bidding.

 __ _" Hey PIP - cast a CNN, HBO, Family guy episode 3 and /r/videos channel"_
__and four PIP boxes appear. I can toss them to wherever I want them to show
up /organize them.

